# When Shall These Things Be? - A Reformed Response to Hyper-Preterism



## RoderickE (Apr 15, 2009)

*This review is by a FORMER Hyper-preterist so it is from a unique vantage point. *

Download review in MSWord
Download review in PDF


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 15, 2009)

I have been wanting to get this for some time now, but I keep forgetting it, when I order books, Thanks for reminding me


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 15, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> I have been wanting to get this for some time now, but I keep forgetting it, when I order books, Thanks for reminding me



Seriously!? You don't have this book already!????


----------



## KMK (Apr 15, 2009)

I recently finished it. I could hardly put it down.


----------

